
Early Colour Photos of East End London - ra
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-43141667
======
wingi
I found only the George Tavern on StreetView:
[https://goo.gl/maps/g9pHd99rxMB2](https://goo.gl/maps/g9pHd99rxMB2)

[https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/976/cpsprodpb/A43A/production/...](https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/976/cpsprodpb/A43A/production/_100124024_hmp_eastendincolour_9_low.jpg)

~~~
eesmith
You're in luck. When this came up 2 weeks ago, user 'things' found most of the
place in Google Street View, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16365876](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16365876)
. 'Most' because some areas have changed a lot.

56 comments total, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16363283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16363283)
.

